# This is Dedicated to the One and Only Famous Bob Dylan



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2019)

Dedicated to one of my all time favorites..Bob Dylan  

Please post your Bob Dylan songs here for us all to enjoy~

Biography:  https://www.biography.com/people/bob-dylan-9283052


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2019)

I like him way back in the early 60's, still do, great artist!


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like him way back in the early 60's, still do, great artist!


He is great~



Mollypops said:


>


Good song~


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2019)

Hard Rain's A Gonna Fall


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2019)

Stuck Inside of Mobile With The Memphis Blues Again (Trade's location )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2019)

Don't Think Twice, It's Alright


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2019)

Positively 4th Street








> You've got a lotta nerve to say you are my friend When I was down you just stood there grinnin'
> You've got a lotta nerve to say you got a helping hand to lend You just want to be on the side that's winnin'
> You say I let you down, ya know its not like that If you're so hurt, why then don't you show it?
> You say you've lost your faith, but that's not where its at You have no faith to lose, and ya know it
> ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for those 4 SeaBreeze.  I like to listen to "This is Bob Dylan" on Spotify, too, lots of songs I'm getting to know better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Apr 11, 2019)

As you may be able to tell, I prefer his earlier, more edgy work.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2019)

Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat








> Well I, see you got your Brand new leopard-skin pill-box hat
> Yes I, see you got your Brand new leopard-skin pill-box hat
> Well, you must tell me, baby how your Head feels under somethin’ like that
> Under your brand new leopard-skin pill-box hat
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2019)

Maggie's Farm


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks so much Trade and SeaBreeze for those very cool songs~


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 11, 2019)

I 



I sure love all the songs presented but I must say, lately, this one is my favorite:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2019)

Magnificent~


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2019)

Here's a new one to me:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2019)

Let's not forget this great one!


----------



## Olivia (Apr 13, 2019)

This song is taken from my 1971 Bob Dylan vinyl album.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2019)

Rainy Day Women


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 13, 2019)

Dylan sold out to the rich & famous while he made his money ridiculing them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2019)

Olivia said:


> This song is taken from my 1971 Bob Dylan vinyl album.


Cool



SeaBreeze said:


> Rainy Day Women


Nice



Seeker said:


>


Yes


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Dylan sold out to the rich & famous while he made his money ridiculing them.


oh really..that's cool.:love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2019)

I love this song...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2019)

Sad Eyed Lady of the Lowlands






With your mercury mouth in the missionary times, 
And your eyes like smoke and your prayers like rhymes,
And your silver cross, and your voice like chimes, 

Oh, do they think could bury you? 
With your pockets well protected at last, And your streetcar visions which you place on the grass,
And your flesh like silk, and your face like glass, 

Who could they get to carry you? 
Sad-eyed lady of the lowlands, 
Where the sad-eyed prophet says that no man comes, 
My warehouse eyes, my Arabian drums, Should I put them by your gate, Or, sad-eyed lady, should I wait?

With your sheets like metal and your belt like lace,
And your deck of cards missing the jack and the ace,
And your basement clothes and your hollow face, 

Who among them can think he could outguess you? 
With your silhouette when the sunlight dims
Into your eyes where the moonlight swims, 

And your match-book songs and your gypsy hymns, 
Who among them would try to impress you? 
Sad-eyed lady of the lowlands, 

Where the sad-eyed prophet says that no man comes,
My warehouse eyes, my Arabian drums, Should I put them by your gate, Or, sad-eyed lady, should I wait?
The kings of Tyrus with their convict list Are waiting in line for their geranium kiss,

And you wouldn't know it would happen like this, But who among them really wants just to kiss you? 
With your childhood flames on your midnight rug, And your Spanish manners and your mother's drugs,
And your cowboy mouth and your curfew plugs, 

Who among them do you think could resist you? 
Sad-eyed lady of the lowlands, Where the sad-eyed prophet says that no man comes, 
My warehouse eyes, my Arabian drums, Should I leave them by your gate, Or, sad-eyed lady, should I wait? 

Oh, the farmers and the businessmen, they all did decide To show you the dead angels that they used to hide.
But why did they pick you to sympathize with their side? Oh, how could they ever mistake you? 

They wished you'd accepted the blame for the farm, But with the sea at your feet and the phony false alarm,
And with the child of a hoodlum wrapped up in your arms,
How could they ever, ever persuade you? Sad-eyed lady of the lowlands, Where the sad-eyed prophet says that no man comes, 

My warehouse eyes, my Arabian drums, Should I leave them by your gate, Or, sad-eyed lady, should I wait? 
With your sheet-metal memory of Cannery Row, And your magazine-husband who one day just had to go, And your gentleness now, which you just can't help but show, Who among them do you think would employ you? Now you stand with your thief, you're on his parole With your holy medallion which your fingertips fold,

And your saintlike face and your ghostlike soul, Oh, who among them do you think could destroy you? Sad-eyed lady of the lowlands, Where the sad-eyed prophet says that no man comes, My warehouse eyes, my Arabian drums, Should I leave them by your gate, Or, sad-eyed lady, should I wait?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>


I hadn't heard that one till now..thank you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 5, 2021)

I only own one album by him, was not a big enough fan to have more.
Heard 'Blood on the Tracks' album and it hit a spot.
Think it's some of his best works.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 5, 2021)

Bob always looked so Grim or Concerned, Serious on his album covers till ' Nashville Skyline'.
He looks happy and content in that picture. 
Good for him.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 5, 2021)

I admit that I didn't think much of his early stuff, maybe it was the 'Time' in our country; protest and such.
Later on in life, I revisited his early stuff and found it worth the listen.
The roots of music has always intrigued me and being a huge Tom Waits fan, found a lot of  similarities in their lyrics.
Count me in as a fan of Dylan now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2021)

squatting dog said:


>


Great song!


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 5, 2021)

Bob Dylan...one of my very favorites, I think I've read every book written about him...Thanks, Ruthanne, for posting this thread!


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


>


I've heard it before-wonderful song!


----------



## Irwin (Nov 5, 2021)

Here's another great Dylan song...


----------

